# The battle of stickers



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Wouldn't you think they would put it over the old one.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Oops


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

I wouldnt cover another company's advertising label with my label. I don't believe it would be ethical to cover another's label.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I do.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd peel it off or cover it.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't cover them either, but mine are 3times bigger. Size matters lol.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

If my sticker is there, and someone else is servicing the house allowing them to cover my sticker, then I already did something wrong.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Yup ^


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Letterrip said:


> If my sticker is there, and someone else is servicing the house allowing them to cover my sticker, then I already did something wrong.


I agree with you.

When we see other magnets / stickers, we ask in such a way that the h.o. isn't offended. 

I.E. - When seeing another plumber's magnet on the frig, take it off, put yours up, and with a wink & a smile, "you won't need this anymore." Then lay it on the kitchen counter.

Last thing you want to do is upset a customer for taking liberties. I don't think there is anything wrong with covering up someone else's sticker for the reason Letterrip stated above, BUT, the customer may think it's rude.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll play fair with stickers, I figure if I don't cover theirs then its reasonable for me to expect to receive the same courtesy. If I see their sticker over mine then I will never leave one of theirs visible again until my dying days. The thing is that I won't cover theirs with mine, as that establishes the guilty party. I'll remove theirs and then put mine in another spot, that could mean the homeowner did it and I might not be targeted for retribution in the same way that I seek revenge. My company being rather new I've not experienced this yet, but I'm going with my pre-established ethics on this. Usually once I've been to a clients they become repeat customers anyways.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

CaberTosser said:


> I'll play fair with stickers, I figure if I don't cover theirs then its reasonable for me to expect to receive the same courtesy. If I see their sticker over mine then I will never leave one of theirs visible again until my dying days. The thing is that I won't cover theirs with mine, as that establishes the guilty party. I'll remove theirs and then put mine in another spot, that could mean the homeowner did it and I might not be targeted for retribution in the same way that I seek revenge. My company being rather new I've not experienced this yet, but I'm going with my pre-established ethics on this. Usually once I've been to a clients they become repeat customers anyways.


I admire your ethics - the golden rule. :thumbup:

If I may be so bold, it will serve you well to lose the 'retribution / revenge' type thinking. Both detract from moving forward as they focus on the past.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

im just curious why you didnt replace that old p.o.s and eliminate the sticker competition haha


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Another sticker or magnet I try to collect are those of a local business that hasn't been operating for quite a while, ever since the founding proprietor was put in the skinny window Hilton for murdering his ex-wife. The stickers are increasingly rare these days as he's been in jail for 12 years. Judging by the one story linked below he'd not been involved in the business for a spell preceding that anyways. Now that I think of it, that shop must have changed names after that horrible event, as I never again saw a van with the Joe Centis name on it after the murder.

I guess this is one drawback to buying a business with another living fellows name on it; the fellow can still destroy the name he bears, regardless of how well the new owner runs the business. Heck, it would even be possible for a dead fellow to have some skeletons unearthed that ruin a namesake brand.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/police-arrest-husband-in-nanaimo-shooting-1.315179

Culled from another link: 

NANAIMO, B.C. (CP) _ It was a cowardly act, a fatal shot in the back, close
to an execution, a B.C. Supreme Court judge said Friday.

Justice James Taylor sentenced wife-killer Joe Centis, 50, to life in prison
with no possibility of parole for 14 years

Centis pleaded guilty earlier this month to second-degree murder.

Taylor said that while second-degree murder can be a spontaneous action,
Centis's crime was closer to first-degree murder, where planning and
forethought are an element.

``The nature of the circumstances of this event are almost tantamount to an
execution,'' said Taylor.

A life sentence is automatic for second-degree murder, but the length of
time before a convicted person may apply for parole can vary.

Centis fired a shotgun into the back of his wife Rosella, 44, on Sept. 1,
2002 while she gassed up her minivan at a Nanaimo service station.

Angie, then 13, the oldest of the couple's five children, was in the front
passenger seat.

The girl heard the bang and had just enough time to turn around and lock
eyes with her mother before she fell to the ground.

According to defence submissions from lawyer Bert King, in the hours leading
up to the killing, Centis rented a car, drank whisky, collected his
double-barrelled shotgun, sawed off the barrel and the stock and then went
to find his wife.

While driving, Centis spotted his wife's minivan and then manoeuvred his
rented car to pass within a few metres of Rosella. He shot her as he drove
by, and then sped off.

King said Centis had been the successful owner of a plumbing business in
Calgary.

In 1994 he suffered a head injury in a car accident. He was unable to work
afterward, sold the business and moved to

Nanaimo with his wife and family. His personality changed.


*Sorry for the segue/derail, back to our regular programming on sticker wars.*


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Another sticker has just voided any warranty on any of the crap you have installed previous . No brainer here 

Plumbers always looking to blame the other guy . Oh the hot water tank is leaking .... Damn tile guys


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

What does your sticker say?

Some say: "Serviced by ________", which insinuates that your company has worked on it when it might just have been labelled along with all the other equipment.

A sticker stating: "For service call _______" doesn't imply that you've worked on it or are liable for its next breakdown. Put that puppy on everything


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

When i see stickerst I look at the HO and go "ohhhhhh, you had them in here? I see why you didn't call them back" then I point out all the stuff they did wrong and tell them they probably over paid. Yesssss!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

That's wahy I use the cheapo dri marker... make it any size... the size of the unit...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I would never put a sticker on a water heater that I didn't install. Especially covering the original installer. Why you ask?

Who is the investigator gonna call first when that water heater that you didn't install kills a family from faulty venting?


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

I wouldn't I'd sell them a new heater because the casing is damaged if they were that careless on the install the probably dropped it and it will leak sooner


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> I would never put a sticker on a water heater that I didn't install. Especially covering the original installer. Why you ask?
> 
> Who is the investigator gonna call first when that water heater that you didn't install kills a family from faulty venting?


I did some jetting at a fairly new restaurant recently and noticed a rusting 100 commercial water heater. I placed a sticker on it and within a month it had failed. The owner assumed I had installed it and called me to replace it. A few hours later he had a new heater and I had a nice profit in the bank.

David


----------

